# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  مقترح يوم كل شهر لمناقشة واحد من المواضيع المهمة الممكن نناقشها داخل دار النادى

## البركان الهادئ

*مقترح يوم كل شهر لمناقشة واحد من المواضيع المهمة الممكن نناقشها داخل دار النادى ومنها بنكون بدينا ننقل افكارنا ورؤيتنا ونصصحح الأوضاع داخل المريخ من داخل المنتدى لكل فئات المريخ غير التقنية لانو المريخ لا يختصر على المجموعة المثقفة التقنية فقط بل تشجعه كل فئات المجتمع بمختلف ثقافاتها وعاداتها ويستفيد منه المريخ الكيان والسودان ككل ومنها كذلك بنجتمع ونشوف كل احبابنا واصدقائنا بالمنتدى من على القرب وليس فقط داخل المنتدى يالا همتكم معانا ياميدو وعجبكو ويارايقة وعبد العزيز وstar  ويامرهف وكل احباب مريخاب اون لاين 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة االبركان الهادىء
					

مقترح يوم كل شهر لمناقشة واحد من المواضيع المهمة الممكن نناقشها داخل دار النادى ومنها بنكون بدينا ننقل افكارنا ورؤيتنا ونصصحح الأوضاع داخل المريخ من داخل المنتدى لكل فئات المريخ غير التقنية لانو المريخ لا يختصر على المجموعة المثقفة التقنية فقط بل تشجعه كل فئات المجتمع بمختلف ثقافاتها وعاداتها ويستفيد منه المريخ الكيان والسودان ككل ومنها كذلك بنجتمع ونشوف كل احبابنا واصدقائنا بالمنتدى من على القرب وليس فقط داخل المنتدى يالا همتكم معانا ياميدو وعجبكو ويارايقة وعبد العزيز وstar  ويامرهف وكل احباب مريخاب اون لاين 



تحياتي البركان
لو الناس استفادت من يوم الجمعة اكيد حينفذ المطلوب وسوف نسعي جاهدين باذن الله للسعي وراء لم شمل اخواننا المريخاب جميعهم
شكرا لك ولافكارك النيرة
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*إنشاء الله بس شباب أون لاين كسالة أنتو عارفين أنحنا فى المريخ ناقصنا شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومشكورة يارايقة على المرور
                        	*

----------

